# Which card to choose



## Maran (Mar 21, 2013)

Should I get a reference graphic card or ghz edition 7970 graphic card for water cooling


----------



## topgear (Mar 22, 2013)

for water cooling a reference gfx card is what you should get as most of the coolers support reference model and if you have a particualr water cooler in mind then do check it's compatibility list as well.


----------

